# Waxing your Chest



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm seriously thinking of having my chest waxed as it's ridiculously hairy & unmanageable........should I do it or not? This will be the first time I've ever waxed it.

I'm not too put off by pain & could possibly deal with it but it's still a little nerve wracking.  

For years I've always done the wrong thing & shaved it.........yes I'm an eejit!! :doublesho :lol:

*Gulp*...................


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Waxing it is definitely the way forward lol Far slower re-growth rate


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wax it. Bit of pain at first but then it feels better


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Waxing is for winners


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Noooooo we'll end up with loads of threads for which wax is best for my chest :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah wax it... It don't hurt... Feels like kittens licking the hair off...

:lol:

Please lord film it!!!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Bos is the one that works best. :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

danwel said:


> Waxing is for winners Ladies


EFA there.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Or you could use the veet for men  I'll be honest. The only reason I posted this link is because frankly I find the reviews hilarious!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/cr/B000KKNQBK/ref=aw_d_cr_drugstore


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

S1600Marc said:


> Or you could use the veet for men  I'll be honest. The only reason I posted this link is because frankly I find the reviews hilarious!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/cr/B000KKNQBK/ref=aw_d_cr_drugstore


So funny.....


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

S1600Marc said:


> Or you could use the veet for men  I'll be honest. The only reason I posted this link is because frankly I find the reviews hilarious!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/cr/B000KKNQBK/ref=aw_d_cr_drugstore


Some gems.

Boil in the bag. 
Sweet Baby Jesus deliver me from this torment 
Shiny sack saved my life 
Forgive me lord for all my sins! 
Scorched landing gear. 
Lock, stock and 1 smokin' barrel ......

Too much!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I love this one:

24 Jan 2012 By Andrew 
Being a loose cannon who does not play by the rules the first thing I did was ignore the warning and smear this all over my knob and ********. The ******** I knew and loved are gone now. In their place is a maroon coloured bag of agony which sends stabs of pain up my body every time it grazes against my thigh or an article of clothing. I am suffering so that you don't have to. Heed my lesson. DO NOT PUT ON KNOB AND ********.

(I am giving this product a 5 because despite the fact that I think my ******** might fall off, they are now completely hairless.)

25724 out of 25905 found this helpful


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

bigmc said:


> EFA there.


You've been hanging around with the wrong 'ladies' if they need to wax there chest's!!!:lol::thumb:


----------

